# twin head lights !!



## militarymonark (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 17, 2011)

I think you meant to say twin SEARCH lights!  Holy cow them are big'ns!


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 17, 2011)

I converted them to 12 volt and used lights out of a police light bar and they are super bright lol


----------



## kunzog (Sep 19, 2011)

You're only running two?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 21, 2011)

lol i wonder how he powers all those lights


----------



## kunzog (Sep 21, 2011)

dont know how they power them but it seems to be the thing in the UK to put all the light you can on a scooter.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 21, 2011)

*power*

he has  gone green he has a  wind generator  ha ha ha


----------

